# New Project - Almost Complete



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey folks,

am nearly done setting up a 1200gl pond. internal dimensions 10ftx5ftx3ft. 

Filteration Used:

1: Dolphin Pond 3000GPH Fountain.
2: Dolphin Pond 5000GPH (modded to work as a power head) with 3 stage waterfall system which acts as the filter media, Sand, Bio Foam and Coal.

apart from this i guess the rocks and gravel in the pond will help with filteration as well as the water is pulled from under them..sort of a UGF for a pond.

i need ideas for carps to go in there. suggestions please. carps arent my forte.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like yo project will be fun  oh and some of my fav carp : persian carp , koi carp , ghost carp , comets , sarasas and the good old common carp


----------

